# Look out! We are about to get RICH with Truworx Preservation!



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey there y'all!! I found us all a way to be rolling in the dough...or something like that with this company! Truworx Preservation has offered me $20 a mow! I'm stoked! And I will let you have all of these fabulous jobs! I dont want a single one of them! You can have them all! Because I'm a slacker, and you're a go getter! 
Ha! South Central Texas is gonna have a new thousandaire! LMFAO!
Read the fine print my friends! 
Xo to yall. Behave yourselves!
MJ


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm all in! Send me a link please!!!


----------



## Maryjanebehave (Oct 7, 2017)

woot woot my brother! It is gonna be a good time!

HEY! I got a mower just like that un!


----------

